# Walker Turner Table Saw - $75 (Yamhill OR)



## Nogoingback (Jan 1, 2019)

https://portland.craigslist.org/yam/tls/d/carlton-walker-turner-table-saw/6784217538.html


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice iron, shame that it's been left to rot.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 2, 2019)

Hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like it's light surface rust that could be cleaned off.  But you're right, it's shameful when 
people leave tools outside like that.


----------

